# Error: Streaming not Permitted



## czarr

My tivo stream was working great until recently. 
Now, I'm getting the following error inside the Tivo App: Streaming Not Permitted:Your Tivo DVR is not set up to allow streaming.

Behavior
The stream apparently can see my DVR Premier on the network, because it will list all channels and shows downloaded onto the DVR. However, it will *no longer stream or download*. In fact the download icon is grayed out. When I access the settings menu inside tivo app, and press setup under streaming, I receive the following message: Streaming Not Permitted:Your Tivo DVR is not set up to allow streaming. 

*Here are the resolution steps that I have performed thus far.*
Unplug power from Cable modem, router and stream then return power in the following order.

Cable modem - wait until all green lights
Router - wait 30 sec
Stream - I do currently have a solid white light

For the DVR - I have peformed two more steps.Entered the menu for settings, network, connect to tivo service and allowed the dvr to cycle through these connection settings.
Afterwards, restarted the Tivo DVR and I still receive the same error as above and still cannot download from DVR to Stream.

Tivo APP - I have deleted the app and reinstalled - still does same thing

Now, I'm frustrated so I place two calls to , Tivo and Grande Communications(my ISP provider)
Tivo rep basically told me the error that I'm receiving is new and not within the troubleshooting database. The rep had me perform a few troubleshooting steps, but the error remains.

I then called Grande and the rep on the phone explained that my tivo device should be working and there is nothing on their end that would prohibit my stream from streaming or downloading.

Personally, I think the recent update to the Tivo App could be the culprit OR my tivo stream has simply gone out. I purchased the stream back in 2011 and already had to take one back for being defective.

At this point , I'm really frustrated and sick and tired of trying to troubleshoot this stream. Does anyone out there have any advice you could throw my way?
Thanks


----------



## lgnad

do you have more than one Tivo, or a mini?

If the app is oriented towards ("looking at") a mini in the drop-down, it says something like the error you are getting, or if you have older Tivo units it probably also gives a similar message?

Edit to add:
If you try to access the stream via its IP, can you see that its up and running?
There are a reset option or two on there, and an option to force it to call home... give em a try

http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo


----------



## czarr

Hi Ignad, thank you for responding.

Answer to your question. I only have one Tivo DVR, I do have one more box but it's just a high dev box only, non-tivo; and no I do not own a mini.

Interesting solution about the accessing the stream via IP. 
Can you give me specific details about how to do this? 
I did input the URL you listed in your message "http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo" and nothing returns. I'm assuming I would get something like I would if I were pinging my router correct? IF answer is yes, then http://<stream ip>:49152/sysinfo does not return anything for me.


----------



## lgnad

k, Im not sure if you did it right, based on what you replied  You have to substitute the ip address that the stream has been given by your router where it says <stream ip> If you log into your router, most routers have a list of connected devices and thier assigned IP's.

If you dont know you're routers login, you could just systematically go up through the IP numbers till you hit the stream, if you wanted to... Say your pc had 192.168.0.3 as an IP, just try .1, .2, .4.... Unless the stream is a complete paperweight, you should at least get something when you find the stream.

You'll know you found it when you get the screen showing the stream's ip address, name, mac address, etc. Based on what info it provides, it might give us a clue.


----------



## czarr

Hi Ignad, yes, you were correct. I failed to enter the IP address for the stream. <shakes head> 
Anyway, after I corrected this, I was able to ping the address for the stream and here are the results.

The Main Tab showed 
System Time:Fri Nov 29 2013 18:36:12 GMT-0600 (Central Standard Time)
Software Version:	19.1.3b-01-6
Build Date:	Oct 1 2013-11:17:53
Network Address:	deleted by me
Hardware Address:00:119:3D:63:AE
Serial Numbereleted by me
Streaming State:	Ready
Transcode Status:Idle (396s)
System Power:Normal (2s)
System Temp:63 C

The Service Tab showed the streaming status as Ready - I went ahead and forced a service call which succeeded. 
Share Group:deleted by me
Streaming State:	Ready	
Streaming Clients:3/12
Last TCD Call State:Succeeded
Next Svc Call:Fri Nov 29 2013 18:49:50 GMT-0600 (Central Standard Time)
Force Service Call:Call Now

The out of home tab showed p
Proxy Enabled:	unchecked
GLIDE Certs:Not Available
GLIDE Tunnel Statusisabled

The client tab was blank.

I went ahead a forced a restart on the stream and same ole error is appearing. Could the new version of the app be the culprit? Like I said earlier, the stream used to work great , but not now


----------



## lgnad

you should edit your post and blank out the 'share group' info. it is showing your tivo service numbers, which is probably not a good idea to share.

everything else looks ok... current software version is what Ive got, etc...

on the 'out of home' tab, you should check the checkbox to enable that function. toggling it cant hurt and usually forces the ipad app to re-setup the stream, which might give it a kick and get things going for you.

Otherwise, if that doesnt help.. under system information on the Tivo, check:
Software version: 20.3.7.1a
Account status: 3:Account in good standing
TivoToGo: should read a,a,a,a

On tivo.com, you should check and make sure that both the devices are listed under your account and look ok, like active. 

On tivo.com under 'device preferences' check to make sure that the premier is checked for video sharing and video downloads. 

Toggle these settings off, wait a while, have the tivo call in and process the download, reboot, then repeat... toggle them back on, then call in and let it digest, reboot.

Toggling the video sharing settings like this sometimes supposedly helped with sharing between tivos, though I know it will feel like a huge waste of time.


Edit to add: and yes it could be a bug in the new app, but noone else on here that Ive seen has gotten the error so its worth a shot trying to find the problem


----------



## czarr

ok, 
out of home tab has checkbox enabled now- which did not help me.

My Tivo settings are the following:
Software Version 20.2.2.3-01-2-476 (yours reads 20.3.7.1a)
Account status: Account in good standing
TivoToGo reads: aaa only have 3 a's not 4

Tivo.Com 
Yes, both devices are listed and active.
Yes, the video and download sharing are both checked.

Toggle settings off. 
I did you as you instructed, toggled the video/download sharing on and off and at the same time , had the stream perform calls in's and reboots. Did this several times throughout the day and still nothing.

Question: Since the actual error states: Streaming Not Permitted:Your Tivo DVR is not set up to allow streaming. 
could it be the DVR is not allowing downloading and or streaming? I mean can this functionality go out on the DVR or is this just a false error and it's really related to the stream or bug in the app?

*Also, I found a similar issue to mine in the tivo forum:*
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9703930#post9703930


----------



## lgnad

20.3.7.1 is the big "fall update". it includes a lot of feature updates, behind the scenes updates (e.g. adds HTML5 app support), new youtube app, tweaks and bug fixes. it includes the update to support out of home streaming. its possible that because you are running the new IOS app and stream software with the old tivo software there is some sort of incompatibility.

see this thread for info about the rollout: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510628

Margaret lists most of the major updates included in the update in the 1st post, but there are actually a bunch of additional tweaks/fixes she doesnt list.

If you skim through that thread, there was a link to get on the "priority update" list, which appears to be retired. a bunch of peeps that requested priority updates fell through the cracks and didnt get the update. If you follow along, you'll find the contact info for her to request to be put on the update list. Peeps who did so said they got the update that same day.

Premiers are actually one small step behind at this point, as 20.3.7.2 has already been pushed out to minis and Roamios with another four fixes or so tossed in

I looked at that thread, the error is what you got, but they say they could download... the situation is pretty similar. I hope they respond to your request, maybe they found a different trick to solve it. 

edit to add: Im not sure how your tivo is connected to the internet, but be aware a few peeps that use the tivo wireless adapters to connect their tivo to the internet have had some struggles with the 20.3.7.1 update...


----------



## czarr

Well one final update. 

Called Grande and they will not be releasing DVR Software Version 22.0.3.7.1a until Jan-Mar 2014 time-frame...

Guess I'm stuck waiting....Thanks for your help Ignad, I really appreciate it.


----------

